# Steam engne 001



## Divided He ad (Jun 13, 2008)

Well the time has come to get me boots wet! 

Here are a few photo's of my attempt to follow some plans to make a steam engine (even though it'll run on air for a little while first ;D )
























Obviously I can't stick to the plan exactly... Something in me just says 'style it!!' so I am styling it a little... but the heart of the plan is staying intact  












That's pretty much it for now... I haven't been in the shop for 6 days!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't believe it, I've just been too busy and too tired to know I'd work safely. (you can see from the pic' dates... Too busy to even post this any sooner!) 

But tonight I'm back in there and going to enjoy every minute of it ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 13, 2008)

Dood... you rock! Make sure you keep styling it. ;D

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the squiggly lines in the layout blue that show the material to be
cut away.

How stupid would you have to be to mill away the wrong area?

That is a rhetorical question.
If ANYONE answers it while pointing their finger at ME I'll be very upset! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking good!
Keep us updated!!

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 13, 2008)

Ralph Da Blingmeister,

At last, starting to get the first one in production, lookin' good.

With you being a slight novice at this engine game, please accept a bit of advice.
If you are going to put big roundovers on corners, make sure it is not going to affect the transfer of air to/from the cylinder at full swing. That roundover looks very close to the ports. Unless of course you have allowed for it, then just give me the old time salute.

Keep up the piccies.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you for the interesting and varied praise! ;D :big: 

Eric, I try but often fail...Then try again ;D 

Rick, The squiggly lines... from a dad who is in the building trade... always marked excess wood that way! (and I would often mill the wrong area without them! : )

John, The cylinder is fixed, the only port is the little one in the middle, I also allowed 3.20mm (1/8) of extra material on the top edge so that the curve never encroached into the cylinder area shown on the plan  

Good to know you were looking at the pic's closely ;D

I've been in the shop for a little while tonight ... Spent an age making my cylinder then almost had a heart attack when my 1.6mm drill bit snapped in the port !!!!!!  

I have managed to remove it with the aid of my super carbide jawed mini pliers and I believe it salvageable :- 

Here are a few pics.... 
















The snapped drill bit removed from the cylinder .... few!!





A close up of the damage.... salvageable only realy because the cylinder is fixed (using 4 retaining screws) 





The parts so far, Main body, cylinder, unfinished flywheel and unmachined base.






Thats it for today. Busy all weekend.... Hopefully get some time on it over next week? 


Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 13, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> ....
> If ANYONE answers it while pointing their finger at ME I'll be very upset!
> Rick



**points his finger at Rick and then runs like hell**


----------



## ksouers (Jun 13, 2008)

Looking really great there, Ralph. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## JohnS (Jun 13, 2008)

For steam engine 001 thats looking great Ralph. In fact if it was steam engine 100 it would still be looking great !!! 
Its sometimes difficult not to sound patronising but it is truly inspirational to see such a careful methodical approach combined with creative flair. I can see your investment in cutters at Harrogate is already paying dividends and your machining of rounded edges has inspired me in the design of a pedestal base for my current project.

Like everyone I look forward to future episodes of your build.

John S


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry about that Ralph,

I had forgotten you had told me about the piston.

Gob shut, just admire your progress.

Jhn


----------



## Circlip (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you back off the cutting edge of the drill Ralph?? drilling bronzes an all that?
 Regards Ian.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Kevin, neither can I ! 

John S, Yes the cutters are being well employed ;D They make curves much easier to produce. 
Happy some of my testing and trying out has helped inspire someone else to have a go too.... The base is a good experimental piece, usually easy to re-make if you don't like the outcome  

John, feel free to say all you like... if you hadn't said it someone else might have... Question now answered for all who may have thought similar ;D 


Ian, It was a good drill for brass... I have read all the posts on bit prep and also have been instructed by John (BS),
I think it was a little miss calculation that led to the snap.... lesson learned... GO FASTER! New drill bits on order sadly it was the bit required for the tapped holes I need and I haven't drilled them yet  



Ralph.


----------



## tmuir (Jun 15, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I like the squiggly lines in the layout blue that show the material to be
> cut away.
> 
> How stupid would you have to be to mill away the wrong area?
> ...



When marking out in wood I do that all the time, saves me cutting on the wrong side of the line and yes I have cut on the wrong side that's why I now put the squiggly lines.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 15, 2008)

Good to know the squiggly line is no longer in decline, with our efforts this rare breed of off cut marking can be stabilised and reintroduced to the wild... :big:


Well on with the show, a little more time in the shop this afternoon.... Till 23:30 !!! well I get lost in there some times! ;D

A few bits done whilst waiting for my new drill bits and some other supplies.

The camshaft bearing (not finished).





The base.










An arbour for the flywheel was also made (I have a plan  ).





Then I started playing with the design... I didn't like the air inlet pipe position. 




I thought I'd have it out the front under the crank.




I left enough pipe to play with upon final assembly.





And then finally I decided that I should finish one part this evening (well I think it is finished?!).










I think that's enough for one day ;D (I think I'd better get some sleep! : )


Ralph.


----------



## ksouers (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! That's a brilliant shine. What did you use?

Now I'm intrigued. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 15, 2008)

Looking good Ralph! I knew you had it in you...


Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 16, 2008)

Kevin, 

it's quite simple really... you talk really nicely to Bogstandard and he tells you ever so nicely how to do it ;D
Maybe since John is tearing his hair out unable to hack much metal till his new machines arrive, he might write a post on it? you never know?... I could write it but I don't think I know enough to do it well! :-\

I suppose it depends on if John reads this to get the nudge?! 


Eric, 

Thank you... It's not finished yet though!!  :  (I'm looking for a good runner though.... Else why would I bother!? )



Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 16, 2008)

John has got the nudge.

Ralph, when I showed you how to do the basics, it took about 15 minutes. To put that into words would take many hours, and would send the readers to sleep with my monotone descriptions.
What I will do though, is point you in the right direction, and hopefully Ralph has read this article as well. It is an attempt by Caswell to show how to buff and polish correctly, of course, using their products, but I am sure others could be used to just as good an effect.

http://www.caswellplating.com/buffs/buffman.htm

You can download a pdf file from the top of the page, which is basically what they have displayed for you to read. 
This article gives you the basics involved, and as you can see by the results, Blingmeister Ralph has picked it up rather well.

Anything further advanced from this article is gained purely by experience.

Do take note of the direction you feed the part to the wheel when doing certain operations.

I hope this helps.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 16, 2008)

John, I'm sure that anyone who wanted to know how to gain such a skill to add to their arsenal would read your monotone description, all be it in small parts between short bouts of narcolepsy leaving the imprint of their keyboard on their face!! ;D

It would take a while to type out a description.... I might set up my camera stand and make a short vid next time I bling.... erm polish a part for my engine? 

maybe That would be useful? I might have to put a big disclaimer on it first though... you do get your hand mighty close to the chuck! (you've got to respect the chuck!!) and it has that nasty habit of trying to remove the object being polished and throwing it into the lathe bed!!!  

I'll have to think about it ? ? 


Happy new avatar john... Does it signify new machinery? Have you got it sorted? 


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 16, 2008)

Ralph,

Good point, buffing and polishing can be rather dangerous no matter whether you use a lathe or a dedicated machine, and all the relevent precautions must be taken. When I showed you, you now realise why I use only a collet chuck.

Just moving up in the world a bit, it is my generic English coat of arms.
My old one hopefully will be back soon.

Bogs


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, this evening I got in from work and promptly fell asleep!! : Apparently that's what happens apparently as you get older? 

When I woke up I had my tea and decided it was time to try a little flywheel turning....


I had already drilled the flywheel and fitted five ali' plugs into it... 










I left it for a few days to allow the stud lock (used as an additional precaution) to set 100%.
Then I started off this evenings work... 
















I finished this evenings session of shop stress relief with a bit of emery shaping and a quick polish ;D
(It's not finished yet but it won't look too far from what it does now)











So this is where I'm up to... 







A bit of precision stuff to do over the next week or so, that should be interesting! ;D


Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 20, 2008)

Ralph...

Thats pretty cool. Are you going to do more to the flywheel?

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ralph your looking a little sloppy there.
Can't you get that thing to shine a little? 

_*Amazing work as always!*_ :bow:

Looking forward to MORE!

Rick


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 20, 2008)

Eric, as stated 





> I finished this evenings session of shop stress relief with a bit of emery shaping and a quick polish
> (It's not finished yet but it won't look too far from what it does now)


  Do you want to borrow my glasses?!?! :big: ;D 

I have no idea where to go with it just yet.... but it will come to me... I may fit a hole between the ali' insets ? It will have a stainless spinner of some sort too.... I need a little time to think and sleep on it ;D


Rick, Thank you and.... see above!   I promise it will be all shiny and loverly when I finish it, I got some styling ideas floating around in my head ;D


Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 20, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Eric, as stated  Do you want to borrow my glasses?!?! :big: ;D
> 
> ...



Doh! I saw that too... Was hoping to draw the secret out ;D

You should get involved in one of the team builds already!

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Jun 20, 2008)

John
You need to have a word with Ralph about showing up his peers. He's advancing way too quickly...LOL

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 20, 2008)

Steve,

Just remember, it was you who warned Ralph Da Blingmeister about me trying to pass over my bling king crown. Now look what has happened. Just as I predicted.

Good job Ralph, keep on polishing.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 21, 2008)

Eric, Sadly repeatability is not in my repertoire just yet... I am a one of a kind type of guy! 8) 
I have thought of the team build but would hate to let you all down with probable inconsistency's to my work.


Steve, I'm just plodding along in my own little world.... No idea where I'll end up tomorrow? 

John, I'm not trying to steal your crown... just trying it on for size while your shop is down ;D 
(The repeatability is a question for when your shop is up and fully operational  )

I might get a little more done today since it is raining hard outside... I'll see what hits me?! 

Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 21, 2008)

Ralph, 

It isn't a case of you stealing my crown, you can have it with pleasure. 

I've been trying to get rid of the damned thing.

Now you've got it, don't let Steve try and take it away from you.

John


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 21, 2008)

Ralph : .......... every time you post the goal posts get moved further away  

I'll just keep watching and learning for now .....  

...... I eventually finished the Doughnut, now on with a "Ball Turner" which I hope to finish over the weekend ......... seems like I'll have to buy a big tin of metal polish so I don't fall too far behind :big: :big: :big:

Very (very) nice work mate, look forward to seeing the finished product :bow:

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 21, 2008)

Well CC (as you now are!?) You do not have to stretch very far to reach my level of machining. I believe it is known as 'artsy fartsy' !! ;D 

I have learnt much of it by trial and error (that'll cheer up the purists among you!) I make what I can with the tools before me and as close to what is in my mind as I can achieve. (The secret... good music, I'm not the kind of guy who usually says this kind of stuff but if the music is good, you just create better work!) 

I was taught the 'very' basics 15+ years ago and over the last 2 years I've restarted my machining. I've broken more than a few bits of tooling along the way and damn near left my skin at times when an 'incident' has occurred.

I do my very best to stay safe and will talk myself out of anything that looks like it might not work and into a safer solution... It may take me longer but I am currently still here and able to use all fingers, eyes and my brain (enter brain joke here!).

You are taking the same basic re-learn curve I did, make the compound clamp then a ball turner....Now all you have to do is sit down design and draw out a few little projects to create... something with threads that fit together and some soldering and.... oh wait you could just make one of those engines I keep seeing the plans for !!! :big: (If you haven't already got some I have some simple plans I could send you) 


I'm of to re-think some of my artsy fartsy stuff and ponder what I can do since I still don't have the replacement drills I ordered!!  


Hope you have fun with your ball turner project, post us a pic when it works ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 21, 2008)

Very true Ralph, it is a learning curve ..... or re-learning curve, in my case from just over 40 years ago  .......... but I'm enjoying it, which is what counts for us all methinks.

Ball turner was just about finished (very basic ......... no bling factor as yet) ........ however on the last operation, I've just managed to break off the 4mm tap in the hole for attaching the carbide tip :fan: :wall: :wall: :wall:

There's a tiny bit sticking out and it seems to move a little when I can get a grip with a mole wrench but it don't seem to want to come out ........... any suggestions gang  ........ apart from start and make another part :

CC


----------



## mklotz (Jun 21, 2008)

A perennial problem. Some things to try ...

Penetrating oil (Kroil is the standard on this side of the pond) to help it come free.

Heat the part to help the penetrating oil penetrate and to help free the grip on the tap.

And my personal favorite...

Having done all of the above, vibrate the tap with one of those electromechanical engravers while gently trying to unscrew it. If necessary, grasp the protruding fragment with some junk pliers and apply the vibrator to the pliers while gently twisting.

Tap extractors - the type with the fingers that fit into the flutes - have never worked for me. YMMV.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Marv .......... 8) ......... but the tap won :wall: ......... no surprise really, ..... OK ..... no more 1/2" plate left so will commence battle with the ball turner in a few days time once I can pick some up  .......... 'spose I'd better get a new 4mm tap as well ???

Have fun gang 

CC


----------



## mklotz (Jun 21, 2008)

CC,

You may want to consider using less depth of thread (i.e., bigger tap drill) on your next try - the tap has to cut less and thus is driven with less torque, ergo less chance of breakage.

You can go to 55% DOT with little loss of thread strength.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 21, 2008)

Considering I was not really using a lot of force on the tap that's a point I will try and remember Marv  ........... minor problem really, but annoying..... well, annoyed with myself really :wall: ..... 

Having tapped a few holes today .......... which did raise my body temperature somewhat ??? ........ is this chart I'm using accurate 

*Tapping Drill Sizes*

Many thanks

CC (Dave)


----------



## mklotz (Jun 21, 2008)

Dave,

The chart you're using is nothing more than the ordinary approximation:

TD = MD - P

where:

TD = tap drill diameter
MD = major diameter of tap
P = pitch

and takes no account of the depth-of-thread.

Since you're working in metric all dimensions above would be in millimeters.

The corresponding equation for Imperial taps, where depth-of-thread (DOT) is accounted for, is:

TD = MD - 0.013*DOT/P

where DOT is expressed as a percentage and P is in tpi (threads per inch). The factor 0.013 arises from the American National thread form and is equal to 0.75*tan(60)*0.01 where the 0.01 converts the DOT, expressed in percentage, to a conventional fraction.

Aside: It's common for us to use the approximation TD = MD - 1/P (same as the first equation above). This is equivalent to setting 0.013*DOT = 1 and, if we solve that equation, we find that the simple formula will always produce a TD that corresponds to a 77% DOT, which is a bit high for tough materials.

Now, here's where things get fuzzy for me. If the metric thread form is sufficiently close to the American National, one could use the second equation to account for the DOT in metric tapping. If that's not true, you'll need to research the proper form of the equation.

Perhaps one of our Euro-experts can chime in here and set both of us straight. To be explicit, what is the accepted metric equation for calculating tap drill diameter where depth-of-thread is explicitly accounted for?


----------



## Cedge (Jun 21, 2008)

Marv
What I usually need is to find the value of "F*2*"..... you know.... the fudge factor :big:

Steve


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 21, 2008)

This might sound a bit heath robinson but... I take the pitch from the thread dia which gives me the drill size.

I.E. M10x1.50 take the 1.50 from the 10 and you get 8.50 ... Personally I would use a 8.8 (unless I was really going for super strong thread?!) 

It has worked for me so far... only one broken tap in 2 years, M4x0.7 oddly enough and that was into stainless 6mm deep hole
That was with a 3.5mm hole... I now use a 3.7mm and it holds well enough.


Anyway... Back to my post!! 

I spent a few hours in the shop this eve' Some time desoldering old circuit boards, LED salvage mostly. I just need the space they take up.
The rest of the evening went to my engine.... The piston to be more precise  (yes time and date are correct... I'm just insane!!  ) 

I decided to make it one part rather than the 2 in the plan... 











Once the ball was to the correct dia for the cylinder the part was transferred to the rotary table set up on the mill which was still set up from the drilling of the flywheel (not an accident, I made sure I had done all I could before setting the mill up this way to save all those heavy vise/RT changes) and then drilled the hole for the crank pin. Then back to the lathe for shaping.... 









Then my camera seems to have not wanted to save the photo's taken at the mill!?!? but basically I flattened off the sides of the conrod and then parted the piston ass'y off....





Just needs a little flat and polish on the milled end and the piston is finished ;D


Now you can carry on with the threading issue  ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## mklotz (Jun 21, 2008)

Ralph,

You be the blingster, no doubt. That piston looks like a copper bell clapper. Don't understand the "copper clapper reference?  Take a look at:

[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/42943/johnny_carson_copper_clappers/[/ame]



> This might sound a bit heath robinson but... I take the pitch from the thread dia which gives me the drill size.



Look a little closer at what I wrote. That's exactly what the first equation says.

The thrust of what I wrote is how does one calculate the correct tap drill diameter if one wants to take into account the desired depth-of-thread? Subtracting the pitch from the major diameter doesn't address depth-of-thread at all. SWAGging it is fine if you know what you're doing but novices need to learn how to do it correctly if, for no other reason than to stretch their brain cells and learn that, deep down, there is logic to all these rules-of-thumb the old-timers use.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry Marv, I get lost in calculations very easily! ??? I have told you before I have a form of mathematical dyslexia... I don't know why I just can't understand what are apparently simple mathematical solutions to problems! 

Still I can appreciate a good comedy sketch when I see one :big: 

I'm not sure I was trying for the copper clapper look but if that is what I got then that's what I got!

I think it will do the job of a piston just nicely ;D 

Oh and Marv, it's not about Bling..... Just pleasing to my eye. When I look at something I make I want to smile and be happy with it, nothing more  


Ralph.


----------



## mklotz (Jun 22, 2008)

Ralph,

The only cure for what you describe as "math dyslexia" is to begin to actually study simple equations until you can tweak out the meaning.

Math is a lot like metalworking. One learns simple skills by repetition until they become ingrained. Then one begins to combine those skills into ever more complex constructs until one can replace a whole paragraph of words with a single line of math.

Is it worth expending the effort to do this? Well, if one designs flower arrangements for a living or hobby probably no. If one is involved in any quasi-technical hobby the answer is a resounding yes.

The "copper clapper caper" is almost as funny as Abbott and Costello's "Who's on first"...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sShMA85pv8M[/ame]

although Brits unfamiliar with our national pasttime may not appreciate the subtleties of the rapid patter.

I have one concern with a spherical piston. It will be line rather than surface contact in the cylinder and so probably subject to more rapid wear that would be the case with a conventional cylindrical piston. Run your engine a lot and you may need to make more copper clappers.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 22, 2008)

We Brits may not understand the complexities of sitting down eating hot dogs and watching grown men play rounders... but we can find the humour in that sketch :big: 

I know what you are saying is right Marv and I am trying to understand the things you write.... I'll get there eventually! 
I'm a little more like this..... :big:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WMi5TUJDso[/ame]

Now the important bit... the brass 'copper clapper' is to the design I chose to follow, You are most certainly right about the wear issue .... I have the technology I can rebuild him!... ;D I also retained the plan for another engine which is the same except for a cylindrical piston and a wrist pin. This would be a retro fittable part if need be.

I'll start a light math understanding program, Your flywheel program will be a focus for a few hours... It can't be that hard to understand ???


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 22, 2008)

Ralph,

Marv's flywheel program is great, you can ignore a lot of the complicated bits of the printout, you just follow the relevent bits, like machining by numbers, and you end up with a flywheel the size and shape you want.

I explained to you last time you were down, about drilling ball bearings. If this one doesn't work too well, I am sure a precision ball bearing could be utilised for the piston.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to dedicate an evening to it this week John/Marv.

I remember about the ball bearing drilling John, I just wanted to make the whole thing... except I'm cheating on the screws! ;D 
(at 3p each for stainless M2 screws it didn't seem like it was worth the hours !)


Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 22, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Now you can carry on with the threading issue  ;D



All looking good Ralph .............. as for the threading ......... I'll not hijack your thread, I'll start mi' own ;D

CC


----------



## mklotz (Jun 22, 2008)

Ralph,

If you have questions about the flywheel program, I'll be happy to try to answer them. Let me suggest that the best venue for that would be a new thread on the subject. That way the answers will be available for others who might elect to use the program.

If you have questions about math notation, you're welcome to email me directly. (My email addy is in my profile.) We could start a thread on math notation and using equations but I fear that such would bore some of the other members.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll look over it and then I'll do so again and again etc until I either understand it or am lost.... Then I'll call on your math skills Marv ;D 

It would be nice not to look like a rabbit in headlights when faced with number puzzles, throw letters in with those numbers and I soon look more like the one that got run over!! We'll see how I progress. 

The way I see it Marv, a thread on math notation would be probably confusing for a while but not boring. Admittedly I would have to read it only a sensible times of the day and not my usual posting times 23.00 - 01.00! 

CC, Hijack... I hadn't noticed  Part of the fun on this site is the way things get side tracked, look at the above reply... This started about my engine building efforts and now it might develop into a thread about equations etc...! 

It's all good ;D


Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 22, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> CC, Hijack... I hadn't noticed



 ;D  ........ got the *ball turner* up and running ...... added a bit of bling but I'm not in your league yet :

CC


----------



## rake60 (Jun 22, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> We Brits may not understand the complexities of sitting down eating hot dogs and watching grown men play rounders... but we can find the humour in that sketch :big:
> 
> I know what you are saying is right Marv and I am trying to understand the things you write.... I'll get there eventually!
> I'm a little more like this..... :big:
> ...



OK Ralph
Lou Costello's math reasoning makes perfect sense to ME!
Are you making fun of MY math skills?






Rick


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 23, 2008)

The more you watch it the more it makes sense! ;D ??? ;D 

If only more people thought that way.... where would the human race be now? ??? :

The hat at the end slays me! :big: :big:



Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 29, 2008)

Right back on with the engine! 

I got a few hours in earlier in the week and made the most of the crank shaft...






Then it had to wait until today to do a little more ;D

I had a bit of fun with the incremental method to make a suitably domed centre for the flywheel.








The new crackshaft (incomplete)and flywheel centre.





Then a slight problem of which I have been aware since I made the flywheel.... it's slightly too big! 





Soon solved.....










I spent the rest of my evening remaking the cylinder...

Just a few more parts and I may have a runner?



Ralph.


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking good Ralph! I can't wait to see another of your videos)

Wes


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 29, 2008)

Ralph  ............... another 48 hours polishing the flywheel would have resolved the problem without resorting to butchering the base 

 ;D  


Nice work mate ............. hope to see it up and running soon 8)

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you Wes, I'll need it to be a good runner first though! Can't show off a poor runner.... ;D

CC, I concider the base re-styled!  Once it is polished it will look much neater, that is why I used the same contoured cutter as I did for the rest of the edge.... There will be a few bits of polishing to do before the end though!  


Work all week now.... Sucks!  



Ralph.


----------



## JohnS (Jun 30, 2008)

Ralph

The level of care you are taking in the build of your first steamer is soooo impressive, though I do think at some stage you are going to have to reveal to us all where you are buying your bottles of bling - I could sure use some on my engine. 

Its the sharing of techniques and methods that adds to the huge attraction of this site - I like the way you pencil in your metric conversions onto your plan. I can see that an evening spent doing that before metal is cut is time well spent -I shall follow suit !

Can't wait for your next installment !!!

John S


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 30, 2008)

What a heathen!!!!

You are definitely picking up bad Celtic hatchetman habits. You're not chopping down trees to make a log cabin, you are creating a thing of lasting beauty.

Fancy doing that to a poor unsuspecting baseplate. It's now going to feel ugly for the rest of its life. All it was asking for, was to take the swipe all the way along the edge and it would have been in bling heaven. Now it has to hide its face every time someone looks at its poor disfigured body.

Shame on you!!!

Aesthetic Bogs


BTW, don't change the size of the base, just cut the profile bit to match the chunk of flesh you have gouged out with an axe. That way it will look like it was meant to be there.

Definitely one less karma for you my lad.


----------



## JohnS (Jun 30, 2008)

Its not like you to pull your punches Bogs

John S


----------



## Circlip (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't take any notice of them Ralph, It's YOUR prerogative if you want your engine to look like c4ap. :big: :big: :big:

 Regardless Ian.


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 30, 2008)

bugger them all ralph  ...............as usual you are doing an outstanding job :bow:

i thing i want to know is how do you get such a shine on the material. i have polished brass and aluminum, but it never looked anything like the finish you have. you make the brass look like gold 

again excellent job and definitely one MORE karma for you (sorry bogs just couldn't let that go  : )

chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh! Chuck, what a spoilsport.

Just when we were starting to have a bit of fun with him.

These bling kings need a bit of pushing, otherwise they tend to get a bit too cocky.

You only have to look at myself, I thought I had created a masterpiece of bling, when young Lugnut Mel called it a 'bowling trophy', brought me down to earth a bit with that comment, and I started to think a lot more about what I put into a creation.

Bogs

Thought I had forgotten about that, didn't you Mel.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 30, 2008)

John S, thank you for your support ;D The bottles of bling used so far are actually bars of bling! (read on for an update)

Mr Standard.
Well I happen to like the axe wound I produced! I didn't want to change the line of the base so I figured on just the bit that was directly BEHIND the flyheel! ;D

It will look good by the time I have finished.... To me anyway! 

Now the fact of it running??? That's a different question all together! ;D 

I don't Think I would ever call anyones creations 'c4ap' Ian .... even if I thought it... It's a good job Having met you I know your a nice bloke really, else I could be offended  

Chuck, your a gent. Thank you. I'll be making a little vid' soon of some of the polishing I have to do for this engine. It will come complete with a large disclaimer as to the possibilities of injury but it will show how I do things (I may not make it public on you tube and just allow it for this group, I will see? ) 


Well I'm off out to HACK THE HELL out of some more metal! That should be fun ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## Circlip (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry if I cut a nerve Ralph, not intended, trouble is you've set your own standards so high, bites don't seem to fit. I know it's your engine but perhaps the supplement to the base edge removed from the inside edge of the flywheel??
 Once again SORRY :bow:
 Regards Ian


----------



## Divided He ad (Jun 30, 2008)

No need to worry Ian, If I thought anyone was being particularly mean I'd have told them so.... I view all the comments on here about my styling with a large dose of humour.
I did notice the trio of :big: And as I said I know that you are a nice bloke too.  
I took no offence at John's (BS) super scathing attack!  'Heathen' Really John that's not being nice to all those other Creative people out there! :big: 

I'll not change what I've done for the simple fact that it is what I decided upon and that's the way it is going to stay (sorry John).

It has now been polished into the rest of the base and I think it looks like it should be there... I have seen many steam engines with huge cutouts in the base for the flywheel and more besides. So what's the problem? 

*I as the creator of this little beastie to be, reserve the right to muck it up as you see it and alter it aesthetically as I see it.   * 

Anyway on with the show... I would post a pic of the base on it's own but my phone decided it didn't want to store half the pics I took tonight so I'll have to show you these instead...

The crank web. (only photo stored!)






Getting the dimensions correct on the crank pin.





The engine so far.....






















Well that's it for now. You are never going to please all the crowd! But you do have to stand by your decisions in life ( I think this one is minor compared to most!) Feel free to comment... I may listen to some of it?!?!  :big: 


Ralph.


----------



## bretk (Jun 30, 2008)

Ralph,

That base looks absolutely glorious! BTW that flywheel and spinner reminds me of a 1920's vintage wheel/tire on one of the Packards down at the local car museum. Just out-standing! Don't let those jealous blingmeisters rattle your cage! :big: 

-Bret


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 30, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Feel free to comment... I may listen to some of it?!?!  :big:




That's a first then  ;D 




Looking very good Ralph 8) ............ I suspect the polish cupboard is getting low, stock up mate, I've managed a runner but *BLING *may be over to you :


CC


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking good Ralph!

Can't to see the video of it. 

Eric


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 30, 2008)

Ralph, are you planning on polishing that any or leaving it sation finish? 8)
Tim


----------



## Powder keg (Jun 30, 2008)

I was intrigued with that engine. When I saw the plans for it. You are doing a good job Ralph. Hope you post a video)

Wes


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 30, 2008)

Ralphie,



> I as the creator of this little beastie to be, reserve the right to muck it up as you see it and alter it aesthetically as I see it.



I see this as nearly a full hook, line and sinker.

Sorry about winding you up. But it was an opportunity not to be missed.

Of course, you are perfectly correct in your decision, it's your baby, you do with it as you wish, sod everyone else.

Lovely work by the way, and as someone has already said, when are you going to bling it up a bit.

Bogs


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 1, 2008)

Bret, I see what you mean about the tyre.... hope there is no copyright still in existence ???  ;D

CC, the bling stocks should be ok for at least another 2 of this size creation... You could learn to polish, but it is probably time best spent making more stuff? (I just like shiny 8) )

Eric, I can't wait to take the vid'!!! 

Tim, .... Well I was thinking of polishing it a little bit, you know to remove some of those machining marks  

Wes, That's why I chose this one... It looked a little different, see above regarding vid' ;D 

Finally John....Ralphie!?! :-\ OK erm well....sounds like the kind of thing a girl would call me! 
No falling here (well I might have stumbled when I first read it!) I just thought I'd make sure my position as creator was understood  

Thank you all for the nicer comments ;D 

I'll get the cylinder finalised and then sort out the hole to be blocked in the end of the main body, then just clean it up a little and see if it works!? ??? :big: 


Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, well here is the update....

001 is very nearly finished. I just have to set the timing on final assembly (hopefully tomorrow eve'?) and then it should be running? 
If not I will not be making a video!! 

I got a little carried away this eve' and polished it without making a vid' of the polishing so I will make one over the weekend.

Here are a few pic's of the final assembly.....

First a pic' of the base! (just for John ;D )





The piston has been milled to length (as per plans)





Then I assembled it to see what it would all look like when I finish it ;D 



















Keep those fingers crossed for tomorrow evening! ;D




Ralph.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 3, 2008)

Ralph,
You left a nasty thumbprint on the counterweight!

Seriously -- Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 3, 2008)

Ralph  ............ your gonna have to post out sunglasses to everyone before we can look at any more photo's ;D  

Coming on well mate, if it runs as well as it looks you'll almost have achieved perpetual motion 8)

Looking forward to tomorrows instalment :bow:

CC


----------



## rake60 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ralph your finishes are amazing!

That is craftsmanship on a level very few 
would ever have the patience to achieve.

You do realize that each with each new one
your raising the bar for the next. 

Gorgeous work!!!

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Jul 3, 2008)

Drool!!  Now thats what I'm talking about!!  BLING!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 3, 2008)

Waaaaay cool Ralph :bow:

Eric

Does it run?


----------



## Dick L. (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice Ralph! You certainly have the polishing part down. Great looking little engine. Nice detail and fine workmanship!
      Dick


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 4, 2008)

I assumed someone would spot the prints Kevin... you been watching CSI?? Thankfully not the final build pic's so it will receive a final dust off before the last photo shoot! ;D 

On my budget CC you'll have to find your own shades.... Maybe look through the bases of a couple of beer bottles? 8)  

Rick, I am aware of the bar issue... sooner or later it will level off and I'll have my best to look at 

Steve, put your tongue back in! :big: 

Eric, read the text.... final assembly and testing is hopefully tonight   ;D

Dick, The polishing is getting easier as I do more. It's hard not to try too much to get the finish you want... It can rub quite a lot of material off if your not careful! 




Thank you all for the more than kind comments... I just hope it performs as well as it looks :-\  ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 4, 2008)

Gorgeous! cant wait for the video


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 4, 2008)

You are now crowned

KING OF BLING :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Well done Ralph.

Where's the vid? 

Thats what you ask everyone else.

John


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you TS. Hopefully later on tonight? 


Thank you very much John!!!  :big:  As I said to Eric, 'READ THE TEXT!' I am going to time it and final assembly tonight, hopefully it will work and the vid' will be made.... else it is going to be a loverly piece of scrap! Work gets in the way you know?!? ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 4, 2008)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> ...  As I said to Eric, 'READ THE TEXT!' I...



Why bother reading when there are pictures?

 :big:

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 4, 2008)

How about now? Is it done now ;D ;D ;D

Wes


----------



## bretk (Jul 4, 2008)

Are we there yet?!?!  ;D

Is it Running Yet?!?!?!?  ;D ;D

How About Now??????


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm going down the pub for a TTB (find that one in your acronym finder!!!) 

Then when I return I shall be having a big steak etc, then I shall be out in the shop for a bit to see what I can achieve! ;D

Patience is a virtue.... Of which few of us possess!!  


 (tonight I will not be rushing anything 8) )



Ralph.


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a wild guess but does Timothy and Taylor figure anywhere in you acronym :

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 5, 2008)

OK! Here we go...... the last photo's and the video ;D 


I will post a few stills just for those who are interested and then the vid' . The vid is composed of a few stills and then a show of it RUNNING!!! ;D ;D ;D   

It is slightly smeared with oil as I had already had it running for about 10 min's ;D 






















Now the Vid'.... You will all notice the one issue but will be no more critical than I. 
It is my first and I know where I went wrong so 002 should be much better  

Enjoy ;D (jump to 3:00 min's if you want to miss the stills  )


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWbD9YzAE2U[/ame]



Ralph.


P.S. CC, TTB is Tea Time Bevy!  ;D 

Oh and air reducer from 13mm od 8mm id pipe was the tip from a tube of mastic/silicone (unused  )


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 5, 2008)

Top class work mate 8) ................. it does run as good as it looks, and sounds well too, can't ask for any more ............. go to the top of the class ;D

Brilliant video too 

CC


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 5, 2008)

Now you can grin, sit back and savour your first runner. 

Everything you have done before was just practice, now you can get down to building with a vengeance.

Very well done. 

Bogsy


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 5, 2008)

Stunning, runs great, looks good, sounds good great production values on the vid too!

You definitely deserve to treat yourself to an LTB!

David


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 5, 2008)

the only thing i could suggest to make that engine look better is  when you photograph it the lighting should be sodium hydroxide tungsten...............no no that wouldn't work.............ok now i got it, you need to polish it with ozonited mercury vapour...............nope that wouldn't help either ..............

ralph this i know for fact you are indeed 

the king of bling :bow: 

unbelievable workman ship and finish i for one can't wait to see your next project.............and the video is just as fancy ;D

chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 5, 2008)

Super Job Bud!!! 

Wes


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 5, 2008)

Ahah!!!!

Now recognised by others as BK. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Got rid of it at last. :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:

I knew I could do it if I persevered. : : :


Boglet


----------



## mklotz (Jul 5, 2008)

Bling a ding ding, Ralph. Excellent work and the video is very professional. If Pixar wants to do a movie about the adventures of an anthropomorphized steam engine, I'll put them on to you. You can build the engine and then edit the movie.

My guess is that you'll keep this engine for the rest of your life. I've often thought of giving my first engine (a Verburg oscillator) to the grandkids but I just can't do it. Even though I've built other engines of which I'm prouder, that first one has so many memories attached that I simply can't part with it.


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your more than kind comments ;D 

CC, top of the class? Not quite yet... maybe in about ten years! The sound is quite pleasing indeed, it is the con'rod crossing the exhaust that seems to give it that extra chuff. I couldn't block that out with music on the vid'. It was too nicer sound ;D

John, Your not kiddin, I sat there at 1:00am and grinned my [email protected]# off ;D 'building with a vengeance' ... maybe just a little more vigour?!  

TS, I should be so lucky... Spent the whole morning and most of the afternoon sorting out the head gasket on the bosses daughters car.... No pressure!! : (or too much to be correct!  )Got a birthday party to go to this eve' though, so it's all good ;D 

Chuck.... Aww thanks, now see what you've done! Now Bogs thinks he's lumbered me with his crown! :big: 
Appreciate the comment too, I haven't picked the next one yet... I will look into it tomorrow ;D

Wes, Thank you. Nice to see you around. You been hiding? 

Marv, If only I could earn a 1000th of what one of there films draws at the box office I'd be there like a rocket! 8) (That'd mean I could finish my house and build my new workshop .... It's good to dream!) 
I know what you mean about the first (anything) I have still got the first little torch I made and I don't think my treadle engine is going anywhere fast, it looks good with my little steamer at it's feet ;D 


Well off now to get sorted for the party... I'll take them some photo's! That'll cheer them all up :big: (they just don't get it!!  )




Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice job Ralph! I really like your artistic style.

Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you Eric, I was never classed as artistic growing up? Maybe I missed my calling? .... Erm, maybe not! :big: 

I am very glad you like it ;D

Now all I need to do is figure out what my next one is going to be?


Ralph.


----------

